# basic info for crews



## kingdom

been watching the posts here for a while. other than gas money and split food and bait what do most people expect on trips like this?
will probably be throwing in next year. 
i would be able to pull some equipment for boat fishing, know my way around boat basics and work safely. learn fishing quickly by listening to the guy that knows what he is doing. also don't mind doing my fair share of cleanup, its part of getting the boat dirty. 
any thing i might have missed?
kingdom


----------



## Capt.Troy

Always be willing to do more than your share of all you stated and you will almost always get an invite back. That's always been my experience anyway.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

on the water
keep the boat scrubbed clean during the day, esp bait and fish blood down the sides.
don't leave a big pile of bait out to get a suntan
clear the decks , no knives , tackle ,cans etc........


at the dock
wash the boat, esp the wells and fish boxes and bilge
find and fill a soap bucket , hose , scrubbers, etc for cleanup
empty out the trash
wash the gear
wash out the coolers
bag and ice the leftover bait
scrub down the rods and de-rig the tackle
help clean,bag,ice, fish...... always bring a sharp fillet knife and some gal freezer bags

these are just things that have to be done , not necc. by any one person.


----------



## fonz

Treat the boat and equiptment like if its yours. 
Always ask the Capt. what is there to do.


----------



## Yams

Just offer to help, in any way you can. Don't be the guy that grabs his gear and takes off without offering anything at all when you hit the dock.

You would think people wouldnt do that, but you'd be suprised.


----------



## Tiny

The captain is always right! No matter what....

But suggestions are highly prized, some times.

And ask before you do... (cost, food, alcohol, smoking, etc..)


----------



## kingdom

kinda what i thought. i'll have to take someone up a a trip next spring. thanks for the info.
kingdom


----------



## ice_diver

another thing to remember is to not bring banana's. not sure as to why but seems a lot of people posting on here do not like them.


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac

*Bananas...on Board*

Here are few opinions:

*The Case
Against Bananas*​ ​ * Bringing a banana aboard a fishing boat won't win you any friends among anglers-but it might score you a wedgie.

This article was taken from Boating World Magazine*​ *The mere mention of a banana muffin on board was enough to send legendary south Florida fishing guide "Bouncer" Smith scrambling toward the cooler that held the offending item. With his face flushed and a vein bulging from his forehead, he hurled the hapless muffin overboard, much to the objection of its rightful owner. Was this the act of an isolated bananaphobe? Well you can forget about black cats crossing your path or broken mirrors, because to many fishermen around the world, there is nothing unluckier than a banana on board a boat.
Having been cultivated in the Indus Valley as far back as 2000 B.C. , the banana's nickname is "the fruit of the wise" Somewhat ironic when you consider that it is technically classified as an herb (although clearly a member of the "hand-fruit" genus) and is a favorite food of monkeys, whose major leisure activities include hurling bodily waste products and offending sexually uptight visitors at the zoo.
The origin of this superstition is uncertain, but many believe that it began in olden times, when bananas were transported by rickety, overcrowded, top-heavy boats plying the tropics (now known as cruise ships). These boats would frequently sink, leaving behind a residue of floating yellow commas, thus leading witnesses to deduce that hauling bananas was unlucky. A more scientific explanation is that since bananas give off ethylene gas when they ripen, it causes other perishable foodstuffs to spoil more quickly. This expended-gas theory could be why it's also considered unlucky to have a politician on board. Yet another theory suggests that crates of bananas would also contain unwanted pests, such as spiders, snakes, flies, mice and Beanie Babies.
Although the banana superstition is worldwide, nowhere is it taken more seriously than in Hawaii. Some believe the Aloha State's anti-banana sentiment has its roots in legend when the god Pele (apparently before his soccer career) brought his brother to the islands to be the deity in charge of sport fishing. Rumor has it that he was deficient in, how shall we say, the male hydraulics department, giving him a severe case of banana envy. A clue to how Hawaiians feel about the subject can be found on the Kona Fishing Charter website. Although fairly ambiguously written, it states "Absolutely positively, no ifs, ands ,or buts, do not bring bananas on board". Let's just say if questioned by a Large Samoan deckhand folding a filet knife, it might be better NOT to reveal the fact that you had a Bananas Foster for breakfast.
In Florida, charter boat crews have extended the prohibition beyond bananas and related food products to include objects that merely have the word banana on it, such as Banana Boat sunscreen, or items from Banana Republic, During fishing tournaments, anti-banana feelings run high. Not leaving any stone unturned, each person on board is quizzed as to what brand of underwear they are wearing. Should some clueless individual mention they are wearing Fruit of the Loom, a rather unpleasant operation is performed on them. First, they are seized by a couple of stout deckhands and given a punitive "wedgie" to prepare the surgical field. A razor-sharp filet knife is then used to excise the label, which curiously doesn't even have a banana on it. Experts recommend not struggling during this procedure, particularly if after a hard night of carousing the underwear is on backwards.
Some bold individuals spit in the eye of this superstition such as the Banana Lure Co., which features trolling lures that look like half a Chiquita. Attempts to inquire about how business is going have gone unanswered&#8230;..*​ *Could Eric Whul have been right about the banana superstition??????*​
_*The Evils of the Banana*_








Bananas are a mainstay of most cultures and are the world's most popular fruit. However, these deliciously yellow treats have no place at sea. Since the 1700's, it has been widely believed that having a banana on board was an omen of disaster.

In the early 1700's, during the height of the Spanish's South Atlantic and Caribbean trading empire, it was observed that nearly every ship that disappeared at sea and did not make its destination was carrying a cargo of bananas. This gave rise to the belief that hauling bananas was a dangerous prospect. There are other documented origins to this superstition as well.

Another explanation for the banana superstition is that the fastest sailing ships used to carry bananas from the tropics to U.S. ports along the East Coast to land the bananas before they could spoil," Chahoc said. "The banana boats were so fast that fishermen never caught anything while trolling for fish from them, and that's where the superstition got started.

Another theory is that bananas carried aboard slave ships fermented and gave off methane gas, which would be trapped below deck. Anyone in the hold, including cargoes of imprisoned humanity, would succumb to the poisoned air, and anyone trying to climb down into the hold to help them would fall prey to the dangerous gas.

And finally, one of the better known dangers of bananas at sea, is that a species of spider with a lethal bite likes to hide in bunches of bananas. Crewmen suddenly dying of spider bites after bananas are brought aboard certainly would be considered a bad omen resulting in the cargo being tossed into the sea.

Any of these scenarios could be the reason behind fishermen's mistrust of the yellow fruit, possibly all of them. Whatever the case may be, it is best that you don't attempt to bring any bananas on board your next seafaring excursion, just to be safe.


----------



## txfishbait

I don't take bananas on other peoples boats without asking but I have no problem with people bringing them onboard mine.

The definition of luck, whether it be good or bad, is something happening by chance. So until someone can show me why a banana impacts chance I got no gripe with the yellow monkey bait.


----------



## mahiseeker

Take it from a Capt. w/a boat, that's fished w/a lot of 2coolers on here. My pet peeve is guys that think they're on a charter, when they're really crewing up on a boat. As stated above, all those things are more than welcome on the cleaning side. I have had guys, that don't bother to lift a finger on keeping the boat clean during the day, as well as back at the dock. I run a 24' boat, so space is limited, & I like things in their place: no knives on the deck, trash building up in a corner, backseat staying up when were on a spot, & tackle bags strewn all over the deck. I only run day trips, & have had guys bring enough tackle for a month at sea. That's a lot of unnecessary weight as well as takes up room. My other pet peeve, is guys B******* about gas prices, & the cost at the end of the day. Some Non boat owners don't really realize the overall costs associated w/a deep trip. Bait/ice/lost tackle/ring free/ & especially fuel can add up. Not including something that always needs to be fixed after a trip. I pretty much split the cost on my trips w/all the crew, although I hardly get to fish. I think I have paid my share to allow those joining me on a nice boat. I've recently had to deal w/ crews gripe about a few bucks over fuel expenses, which has led me to restrict on who will fish w/me in the future. If i venture from now on a deep trip, & there are 4 of us, I will let the 3 crew split the total fuel cost. I have the expense of the boat/insurance/upkeep/marina fees/ & wear & tear on my cost list. If a future crewmember balks at the cost of the trip, they can gladly stay at the dock, or thumb a ride w/another boat. I want anxious crewmembers that enjoy the chance to fish deep, not ones looking for a almost free ride. Been there & done that, & the buck stops from now on. If I can't get out as deep because of it, oh well, less hrs on my engines, or I'll just fish w/less guys, that don't mind the cost basis that goes w/a deep trip.


----------



## Red Tuna

Other than the obvious points that have been mentioned, another tip is to fish hard but fish respectfully. 

Boat owners inevitably work harder than everyone else, and most of them sacrifice a lot of their personal fishing time in order to put everyone else on the fish. So the least you can do is fish hard and be enthusiastic. If the fishing slows down during the heat of the day it is easy to get complacent or take a nap. However, if the captain is still working to put you on fish, the least you can do is put a line in the water. This may not be true with all captains, but i know several guys who value people who fish hard and with enthusiasm as much as people who are good boat scrubbers (best thing is to be both!)

As for fishing respectfully...don't be the guy who hogs the live bait if you only have a limited amount. If there is one really nice rod, don't hold onto it the entire time. If you are trolling or have out flat lines, don't always be the first guy to grab the rod when a fish hits. 

Be helpful to the captain but not pushy. Everyone has different methods, and you don't want to be a "know it all" who is always making new suggestions about how to do things differently. Even if you're trying to be helpful, you may come across as ungrateful. Obviously there is a fine line between being helpful and being a nuisance, so walk it carefully. 

Be on time. If the guy says to meet at 6am, be there at 5:45. 

Last but not least....don't make it hard on the boat owner by backing out at the last minute or changing your mind. It is a pain in the ***** to coordinate a fishing trip, so do you part to help the captain by not jerking him around. I think the way to look at it is - if you tell the guy "I'm in", then treat that like you put down a non-refundable deposit. If you wouldn't want to put down a deposit, then don't tell him your in.


----------



## tunahunter

*crew advice*

Great advice for those wanting to crew. And cleaning the boat as if it was your own ,will get u invited again.Scrub - scrub till the boat owner says it"s good , then one more wipe!!!


across777 said:


> Other than the obvious points that have been mentioned, another tip is to fish hard but fish respectfully.
> 
> Boat owners inevitably work harder than everyone else, and most of them sacrifice a lot of their personal fishing time in order to put everyone else on the fish. So the least you can do is fish hard and be enthusiastic. If the fishing slows down during the heat of the day it is easy to get complacent or take a nap. However, if the captain is still working to put you on fish, the least you can do is put a line in the water. This may not be true with all captains, but i know several guys who value people who fish hard and with enthusiasm as much as people who are good boat scrubbers (best thing is to be both!)
> 
> As for fishing respectfully...don't be the guy who hogs the live bait if you only have a limited amount. If there is one really nice rod, don't hold onto it the entire time. If you are trolling or have out flat lines, don't always be the first guy to grab the rod when a fish hits.
> 
> Be helpful to the captain but not pushy. Everyone has different methods, and you don't want to be a "know it all" who is always making new suggestions about how to do things differently. Even if you're trying to be helpful, you may come across as ungrateful. Obviously there is a fine line between being helpful and being a nuisance, so walk it carefully.
> 
> Be on time. If the guy says to meet at 6am, be there at 5:45.
> 
> Last but not least....don't make it hard on the boat owner by backing out at the last minute or changing your mind. It is a pain in the ***** to coordinate a fishing trip, so do you part to help the captain by not jerking him around. I think the way to look at it is - if you tell the guy "I'm in", then treat that like you put down a non-refundable deposit. If you wouldn't want to put down a deposit, then don't tell him your in.


----------



## Snap Draggin

across777 said:


> Other than the obvious points that have been mentioned, another tip is to fish hard but fish respectfully.
> 
> Boat owners inevitably work harder than everyone else, and most of them sacrifice a lot of their personal fishing time in order to put everyone else on the fish. So the least you can do is fish hard and be enthusiastic. If the fishing slows down during the heat of the day it is easy to get complacent or take a nap. However, if the captain is still working to put you on fish, the least you can do is put a line in the water. This may not be true with all captains, but i know several guys who value people who fish hard and with enthusiasm as much as people who are good boat scrubbers (best thing is to be both!)
> 
> As for fishing respectfully...don't be the guy who hogs the live bait if you only have a limited amount. If there is one really nice rod, don't hold onto it the entire time. If you are trolling or have out flat lines, don't always be the first guy to grab the rod when a fish hits.
> 
> Be helpful to the captain but not pushy. Everyone has different methods, and you don't want to be a "know it all" who is always making new suggestions about how to do things differently. Even if you're trying to be helpful, you may come across as ungrateful. Obviously there is a fine line between being helpful and being a nuisance, so walk it carefully.
> 
> Be on time. If the guy says to meet at 6am, be there at 5:45.
> 
> Last but not least....don't make it hard on the boat owner by backing out at the last minute or changing your mind. It is a pain in the ***** to coordinate a fishing trip, so do you part to help the captain by not jerking him around. I think the way to look at it is - if you tell the guy "I'm in", then treat that like you put down a non-refundable deposit. If you wouldn't want to put down a deposit, then don't tell him your in.


Very good advice there. :wink:


----------



## fonz

*cool*

GREAT POINT !!!!!



across777 said:


> Last but not least....- if you tell the guy "I'm in", then treat that like you put down a non-refundable deposit. If you wouldn't want to put down a deposit, then don't tell him your in.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

All of these suggestions are very good but if you are between 18 and 26, female, blonde or brunette or redhead, built like a brick ..., then none of the above matters. You are always welcome and we don't need to fish. We'll just watch you clean the boat in your bikini. I will provide plenty of soapy water and sponges.


----------



## 007

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=156129

My .02 worth.


----------



## bigrome12

Slightly Dangerous said:


> All of these suggestions are very good but if you are between 18 and 26, female, blonde or brunette or redhead, built like a brick ..., then none of the above matters. You are always welcome and we don't need to fish. We'll just watch you clean the boat in your bikini. I will provide plenty of soapy water and sponges.


CLASSIC!!!!!!


----------



## Calmday

across777 said:


> Other than the obvious points that have been mentioned, another tip is to fish hard but fish respectfully.
> 
> Boat owners inevitably work harder than everyone else, and most of them sacrifice a lot of their personal fishing time in order to put everyone else on the fish. So the least you can do is fish hard and be enthusiastic. If the fishing slows down during the heat of the day it is easy to get complacent or take a nap. However, if the captain is still working to put you on fish, the least you can do is put a line in the water. This may not be true with all captains, but i know several guys who value people who fish hard and with enthusiasm as much as people who are good boat scrubbers (best thing is to be both!)
> 
> As for fishing respectfully...don't be the guy who hogs the live bait if you only have a limited amount. If there is one really nice rod, don't hold onto it the entire time. If you are trolling or have out flat lines, don't always be the first guy to grab the rod when a fish hits.
> 
> Be helpful to the captain but not pushy. Everyone has different methods, and you don't want to be a "know it all" who is always making new suggestions about how to do things differently. Even if you're trying to be helpful, you may come across as ungrateful. Obviously there is a fine line between being helpful and being a nuisance, so walk it carefully.
> 
> Be on time. If the guy says to meet at 6am, be there at 5:45.
> 
> Last but not least....don't make it hard on the boat owner by backing out at the last minute or changing your mind. It is a pain in the ***** to coordinate a fishing trip, so do you part to help the captain by not jerking him around. I think the way to look at it is - if you tell the guy "I'm in", then treat that like you put down a non-refundable deposit. If you wouldn't want to put down a deposit, then don't tell him your in.


Great advice except I've seen you fish and Ill take all of the advice you want to share. You are always welcome back on my boat Austin (If I ever get to use it again). 

And yes backing out at the last minute is a sorry arss thing to do. It ends up costing everyone else more money and screws some one else out of a fishing trip.


----------



## Reel Screamers

If I may, from the Charter Captain point of view....... 

I put together several of these trips, especially during the winter months when we are lump fishing and here is my lists.

#1 and very important - if you say that you are going to be there, be there and on time! Don't be surprised if you are asked to pay an estimated portion when you commit.
#2 be prepared to be polite to others. In 6 years of putting these trips together I can think of only one that did not work out real well. Most step off the boat as friends.
#3 if you are a smoker, please be polite to the others on the boat that may not be. Cigars seem to be the biggest offender here.
#4 I generally allow alcohol on my boat and have no problems with it but pace yourself, if you want to go on a drunken boat ride bring your buddies who know this ahead of time.
#5 We generally split the catch on these trips unless it is a trophy of some sort. If you are the lucky one that day that catches more fish then anyone else be prepared for that.

Last but not least, if it is your unlucky day and you are the on that gets sea sick, please be prepared for that and try to suck it up. My biggest fear is ruining a trip for 4 other people because one gets sea sick and demands to go back in.


.............. a quick story since I am landlocked and bored. this was actually a trip with a bunch of guys that knew each other. One hour into the fishing and a grown man gets sea sick. He wants to go in but his buddies tell him no way, go to sleep. He starts demanding to go in and I explain to them that I cannot keep him hostage on the boat and that they need to talk to him or we have to go in. They explain to him the arse kicking he is going to get if he does not straighten up. This cry baby then decides that he is going to make me take him in. He stops chucking in the bucket and starts chucking all over my boat ON PURPOSE. I let it happen twice before I pulled the plug on the trip. At the dock, they literally chased him through the parking lot as he was leaving to serve up his arse kicking.


----------



## robul

A few other things..

If your going to bring food or snacks try to bring enough so everybody can have some. I will usually make a bunch of sandwiches and get a variety pack of chips. Also if you plan on fishing a shrimp boat for tuna bring an extra case of beer to trade with them for some fresh shrimp. Get there early and stay late haul all the gear and always work hard.. That's what helps me get invited back.


----------



## BATWING

A thank you letter and gift card to the capt may go a long way a day or two after the trip if you a new guy.


----------

